# Need help with crossword-style clues



## cornflakegirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Got a school quiz with crossword style clues - number of letters in answer specified, but no chance to get letters that cross iyswim. The quiz has a garden theme. Four to go - can anyone help?

Medicinal daisy (8)
Protection (6)
Protection from the rays(6)
Jack? (7)

(Most of the clues were much better than this!) 

As a possible assistance on the last one, there was another clue - Sterling? (4) - that we decided was Moss.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jul 21, 2008)

Protection = Armour    ?

I hate crosswords - I am rubbish at them.  Give me a good Sudoku, much better!


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Do you have much armour in your garden?

I got bored of Sudoku - prefer Kakuro. Although I love a good cryptic crossword. Not the Guardian though - far too hard!


----------



## Domski (Jul 21, 2008)

Jack = Sparrow

Dom


----------



## Oaktree (Jul 21, 2008)

Protection from the rays = awning?


----------



## mattrx731 (Jul 21, 2008)

would 'foxglove' fit for medicinal daisy?


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Dom, you're a genius! (Not that I didn't know that already  )

Oaktree - yeah, we've got a couple of answers in that vein... I'm doubtful we're going to come up with a conclusive answer, but I live in hope!

Mattrx - do you know something about daisies that I don't...?


----------



## mattrx731 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Digitalis purpurea (Foxglove)*
​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Description
Foxglove is a bienneial plant with soft, hairy, toothed, ovate and lance-shaped leaves in a basal rosette.

Not sure it's a daisy, but it's the only 8 letter medical plant I could come up with.
[/FONT]


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 21, 2008)

There is of course the Daisy "Gaillardia, Burgundy" ... though whether or not you deem Burgundy to have medicinal properties is up to you ?

(OK, I googled "types of daisy")


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Burgundy clearly medicinal! 

Gaillardia actually part of the sunflower family though...


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 21, 2008)

CG, you'd best get in touch with "directgardening.com"...

http://www.directgardening.com/prodnav.asp?cat_search=Dai&header=Perennials~-~Daisy~Types

That said the wise geek (not me, the website you understand) states that:



> There are over 20,000 different species of the family Asteraceae, which is sometimes referred to as the family of daisies...some members of Asteraceae, such as many lettuces and sunflowers, are not thought of as daisies, but they share many of the same characteristics.



So I believe your point is a contentious one amongst the daisy fraternity such as myself.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 21, 2008)

I sit corrected 

Lettuces are daisies. My mind boggles!

(I'm pretty sure donkeys aren't daisies though.)

How _is_ the job-hunting going?


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 21, 2008)

> How <i>is</i> the job-hunting going?



You see my posts.  You have to ask ?


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 21, 2008)

Incidentally, I believe Dandelion's belong to the Daisy familiy and they are medicinal.

Unfortunately not 8 letters...


----------



## riaz (Jul 23, 2008)

Protection = cloche?


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Oooh, riaz, I like that! The best we had managed was condom...


----------



## Domski (Jul 23, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> Oooh, riaz, I like that! The best we had managed was condom...


 
Ha ha, that was going to me my suggestion but I didn't want to cast aspersions on the contents of your garden.

Dom


----------



## riaz (Jul 23, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> Oooh, riaz, I like that! The best we had managed was condom...


Dare I ask - does it fit?


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I apparently live in a very rough area, so I shouldn't be at all surprised!


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Riaz!


----------



## barry houdini (Jul 23, 2008)

Domski said:


> .....but I didn't want to cast aspersions......
> Dom


 
Shouldn't that be nasturtiums?


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 23, 2008)

fnaa fnaa


----------



## riaz (Jul 23, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> Riaz!



You called, m'lady?
Was this in response to my comment on tarts on another thread?


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 23, 2008)

No - your earlier comment on this thread!


----------



## riaz (Jul 23, 2008)

I was only referring to the crossword...


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 23, 2008)

It's not an actual crossword, so I can't check the letters. Most annoying!


----------

